

Cancer Killing Drug (without the side effects) - justinmares
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-05-thioridazine-cancer-stem-cells-human.html

======
tokenadult
From the submitted article: "The next step is to test thioridazine in clinical
trials," and now that we know that, we know it's a bit early to say "without
side effects," because thioridazine is a drug previously used in cancer
trials,

<http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/content/263/1/186>

<http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/50/17/5399>

<http://mutage.oxfordjournals.org/content/14/2/243.full>

and yet it has not received wide use in cancer therapy. See "Warning Signs in
Experimental Design and Interpretation"

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

for cautions about overinterpreting press releases from a research group about
preliminary research findings. It would be great to see new safe and effective
therapies for cancer, and the way to find those will be to conduct careful
clinical trials.

